# Peekskill/Cortlandt Manor?



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

about ready to bail on Brooklyn. how are the roads/drivers in the Cortlandt Manor area? it looks like a lot of roads don't have much of a shoulder, but i'm wondering how it would be riding from there, down towards Bear Mountain, or if there are other good routes around there. i think i've seen that there are bike-friendly trails in the Blue Mountain park . . . i may have to get a mountain bike.

anyway, just looking for thoughts on the area for cycling.


----------



## phin (Feb 13, 2005)

pone, I moved from Queens 17yrs. ago to Cortlandt manor and I can tell you that we have really the best of both worlds. Blue mtn. is by far the best mtn. biking area in westchester and as far as road biking you have endless amount of options available to you many of which are in low traffic area's. As far as a shoulder for the roads if you are already riding on the streets of Brooklyn you will have no problem with riding in Westchester, most people will yeild to bicyclist.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm unaware of any mt. bike friendly trails in either Bear Mt. or Harriman State Parks. The hiking trails are off-limits to bikes.

That said and as phin commented, your might well be within pedaling distance to Blue Mt., which has a dedicated system of mt. bike trials, all reasonably technical. The Westchester mt. bike club lists the trials they built and maintain.

Westchester Mountain Bike Association

As to road rides, it's pretty much unlimited. If you desire to ride up to Bear Mt., stay off Rt 6 from the Rt 9 junction. It's a narrow, twisty and steep road with a lot of car and truck traffic, completely inhospitable to bikes. Best approach to get across the bridge is from the north on 9W. As well, Rt 9 from Ossining north is a mostly 4 lane, limited access interstate highway and also not fun on a bike. But don't worry as most everything else you'd want to ride on is good for cycling including lots of fun stuff, some of it gravel, around the Croton Resevoir. The North County Traill is also just a few miles east and can be accessed off Rt 118. From there it's 20 miles up to Brewster on bike path, or south to Elmsford.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks guys. i'm looking to be very close to Blue Mountain and Peekskill (for reasons other than riding). right now i'm strictly a road rider and i was concerned that a lot of the roads are pretty narrow. not really a problem, depending on the general attitude of drivers, as phin pointed out. 

i imagine i'd be heading for Bear Mtn frequently, in search of the hills. but you might say i'm painfully aware of the hazards of Rt 6. i still have some titanium upgrades in my right arm from a motorcycle accident on that road.

i've always been a roady, never been on a mtn bike. but i've also always lived in urban areas. i can certainly see taking advantage of the off-road riding in the area. but road or trail, not to have to deal with NYC drivers, pedestrians and cops . . . sounds like heaven.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

The entire region east of the Hudson and north of Rt 6 is very hilly. You don't need to cross the river to find them, just head up Peekskill Hollow Rd and hang a left on any paved road and you will have your fill of hill riding. The ridges tend to run N-S so go east/west then north/south again when you get tired of living in the granny !.

This is all obvious when you enable terrain on Google Maps.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

Steve B. said:


> This is all obvious when you enable terrain on Google Maps.


i see what you mean. good tip, thanks.


----------

